# a Handful Of My Mice



## Cornishman (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is a few of my mice , not excellant pictures as they were rather fidgety.
I have called them what I think they are , please correct me if i am wrong ....

This Is Tampax ( Parden the name) 
Male white








One of my baldies - Male








Some of my many Banded varieties all females

























Havent a clue what this is , just a normal / broken ?








another broken marked , love this little girl, reminds me of a cow ....., Two of her to show both sides...
















A young male ivory satin , cute little fellow .








And a real bad one of his dad " Rambo" having a bad hair day ...Called Rambo because he has an attitude problem towards me , always tries to bite , the most aggressive mouse i've ever had 
He is a silver satin ( even though he doesnt look like it he does in the flesh !!! Honest









I beleive this is a siamese , also has colour at tail , sorry really bad picture .Male








What I beleive to be himalayan ?? Female ( also heavily pregnant ) 








thanks for looking any remarks or correct colours greatly received ....
Nigel


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

hi

so nice mices ;-)

the champi banded :love ahhhh i want them *lol*

the last ones ..hm for a SSp they ist much to light.. i think it coulld be a Siamese cinnamon point or an cinnamon himalayan.

the last one ist verry beauti...verry tall points....

lg viv


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Ooh Rambo Semi longhaired, he would go nice with my BEW semi longhaired if I wasnt about to retire her


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Very nice mice :lol: 
I love the first ones name :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cornishman (Apr 10, 2009)

sommy said:


> Very nice mice :lol:
> I love the first ones name :lol: :lol:


sadly it was the first thing that popped into my mind when I chose him as a stud male from a previous litter , sad but true . I dont have a great imagination for names like some people ... :roll:


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

:lol: ,

Very nice though :lol:


----------

